# Champagne bucket to Shrimp Habitat --> 1+ month update w/pics



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

looks like a great idea!


----------



## Raihana (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow! Nice! Where did you find the bucket?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CherryRed (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, very cool! What plant is on the right-hand side of the picture?

Does it sit on the floor (you said mostly viewed from the top)? Great vase, better execution!:thumbsup:



OVT said:


> Plants:


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice. Looks great.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks awesome! is that plastic or glass?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It's acrylic (plastic) which is very clear. Even my wife likes it. It came from Amazon @ $25.

The plant in the upper right corner us Water Hyacinth.

v3


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Cool idea OVT! looks great!


----------



## JoshBA (Aug 21, 2013)

Very unique and amazing! What kind of LED are you using?


----------



## T Jager (May 23, 2012)

Very nice, great use of a unique container. Keep us updated with pics when the shrimp get in there.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The light is a Deep Blue SolarFlare Micro 3w 6,700K LED.

The container is ~12"L and that single light only covers about 1/2 of it. I will either add a second one or use something else.

v3


----------



## Raihana (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice execution!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

like it, very imaginative noggin you have there OVT


----------



## mollbern (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, geez, extremely well-arranged. 

Would love to see an update pic when you get the chance!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you people. I am trying to keep the plants alive till a new lamp arrives mid next week.

v3


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nicley done! Looks great!!


----------



## TheRiverRat (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks pretty sweet. I am in the process of setting up a small shrimp bowl too. I am using he solarflare light too they are perfect for small bowls and stuff.


----------



## SmellsFishy (Dec 9, 2013)

What is that big floater called?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

OVT said:


> The plant in the upper right corner is Water Hyacinth.


^^^
v3


----------



## Ellie (Feb 20, 2014)

this looks awesome. does it have a filter?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you.
No heater, no filter.


----------



## Ellie (Feb 20, 2014)

*inspired*
boyfriend said no more tanks...he didnt say no to low tech planted vases/bowls


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*1+ month update*

Pretty much nothing: no WC to date, just top-offs. The snails are still the only inhabitants. I did add some emerged plants and PINK ramhorns that I received from a TPT friend. Had to trim Stargrass as it was wrapping itself around the perimeter.





































*Madness:*


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Looking awesome! When do you think you will add shrimp? And what kind?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> Looking awesome! When do you think you will add shrimp? And what kind?


Thank you 
I added two RCS shrimplets couple of nights ago. The rest of the colony will follow once I locate it in one of my vases and after successful negotiations with their dully elected representative. 

v3


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Love the overgrown look. Perfect shrimp habitat.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

OVT said:


> Thank you
> I added two RCS shrimplets couple of nights ago. The rest of the colony will follow once I locate it in one of my vases and after successful negotiations with their dully elected representative.
> 
> v3


"You can either relocate to the Champagne bucket and rein supreme.. or to the dwarf puffer tank.. for dinner..."


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha perfect.
"...or join your friends and family ... <flush>"

Given the demographics, they will never reach a majority decision.

v3


----------



## Ellie (Feb 20, 2014)

looking awesome. how did you attach the emergent plants?


----------

